# Dishwasher Door Jumper!



## keyk (Apr 19, 2008)

Darby is about 10 weeks old and transitioning from the "tired all the time puppy" to our little maniac. She's a doll, but ohhh is the energy coming along! Fortunately I can be home most of the day to walk her, play ball with her, etc..and we do have another dog to entertain her!

However, she has discovered the dishwasher. Whenever we're doing dishes, she leaps up onto the door (in the down position, obviously, so I can load it) and just wags her tail. This is clearly dangerous due to the knives, etc (which we put in the down position). She almost seems more amused with jumping on top of the door (she jumps on stools in the kitchen, too) than the food on the plates (surprisingly she doesn't lick them). She just stands there wagging her tail as if she's saying, "Mom! Dad! Look what I can do!"

We have the book "My Smart Puppy" and have always had dogs, but this is a first for me and us. She understands "off" when she's jumping up and will immediately sit..but doesn't seem to grasp it with the dishwasher door and stools, despite our attempts. Just wondering if anyone had any other ideas! 

It is like she just enjoys playing Simba and being perched on top of things. She isn't allowed on furniture and we are very consistent with "OFF" when she jumps up on people. Our other dog is a dachshund, so she is already way bigger than him, therefore it isn't her trying to be his height. We're just confused by this weird little puppy obsession! 

Obviously we can throw her outside when we're doing dishes, but that just won't be practical for the rest of her life so we're trying to nip this in the bud now. 

Thanks!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Does she do a stay yet? You could try a stay while loading the dw. but she is probably still too young to hold it. You may have to put her in her crate for awhile till she's older and has more stay- ability. : )


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

Benny did it to. At 4 months now, he runs over when I open the dishwasher, and licks the dishes, sometimes with front paws perched on the door. He's obsessed with the dishes, and has a hard time maintaining "off" or "stay" for very long.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Do you have a crate? You might put her in the crate with a treat???


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

I remember mason doing that!! when he would jump up onto the door I would take him off and tell him NO. he would still try and lick the dishes. soon your dog will be too big to fit on the door. as for the jumping up on the stools........ I have no idea on how to stop that! good luck. do you have any picture's of your dog?

Debbie & mason


----------



## keyk (Apr 19, 2008)

Thank you so much for your replies. I guess it is good to know that there are other puppies who have done the same thing! We'll keep working on "OFF" and "NO" and hopefully she'll outgrow this habit (and the door) soon  We do have a 42" wire crate and she is perfect in that, but we only crate her when we are not home and at night. When we're home, she's baby gated in the kitchen!

Of course we have pictures of the little culprit herself:



















And, both of our furkids!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Haha, that picture of her on the dishwasher is adorable. Your pups are so cute!


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Oh you have to admit that is bad but SO CUTE. How can you say no to that face?!?! =)


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

Now THAT is cute!!!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

yeah, i'm no help, i'm thinking - give her a kiss on the nose and don't put the knives in until she's done cleaning the plates! :dblthumb2


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

OMG, that picture of her on the dw door is just so cute. Both of your pups are adorable. Shianna is 3 1/2 and every time someone opens the dishwasher she comes to lick the dishes.


----------

